# Choix Apple Watch Series 3



## Kartoffelsalat (18 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Je pense à m'offrir une Apple Watch très bientôt !

J'opte pour l'AW3 avec le cadran aluminium gris sidéral.
J'aurai bien pris le cadran inox noir sidéral mais Apple en demande un peu trop pour mon porte feuille 
La question que je me pose porte entre la version GPS ou GPS+Cellular 

Je sors tout le temps avec mon iPhone et mes écouteurs, j'ai un Bose QC35 mais je ne l'utilise jamais dans la rue par peur de me le faire tirer :  je l'utilise chez moi et au taf
-> L'AW 3 GPS serait parfaite je pense, somme nous d'accord ?

Néanmoins j'aimerai bien sortir sans mon téléphone, les mains dans les poches et profiter uniquement de la montre ! 
J'ai commencé à faire du sport récemment et cet appareil serait très pratique pour les objectifs que je me fixe mais cela me fait ajouter une paire d'Airpods, entre autre, pour écouter de la musique en même temps
-> Je précise que 5€ l'option chez Orange au bout de 6 mois ca m'importe peu : si d'ici là je ne suis pas convaincu par l'aspect cellular je peux bien m'en passer


Tous mes potes en ayant une (Serie 2 principalement) en sont ravis et nous avons à peu de chose près les mêmes attentes avec ce produit

Bien sur, êtes vous satisfait de ce produit par rapport à vos attentes ?
Que feriez vous a ma place ? Attendre ? La version GPS ? La cellular ? Craquer pour l'inox noir quand même  ?

Merci à tous !


----------



## Dead head (18 Octobre 2017)

J'ai acheté l'Apple Watch série 3 GPS. Je n'ai pas opté pour la cellulaire parce que je sors toujours avec mon iPhone. La montre ne pouvant réellement remplacer le téléphone (essayez d'avoir le bras levé pendant 20 minutes, par exemple !), et la différence de prix étant importante entre la Watch cellulaire et la simple GPS, mon choix a été vite fait. 

Et je suis très satisfait de cette Apple Watch, qui est utile, réactive, et dont la batterie tient vraiment le coup.


----------



## Vanton (22 Octobre 2017)

Je fais partie de ceux qui ont longtemps douté de l’intérêt du produit (alors que je l’ai depuis le tout début). Je suis toujours incroyablement surpris quand j’entends des gens dire qu’ils en sont ravis... [emoji1]

Je trouve que c’est un produit pour des usages très particuliers et qui, lorsque l’on a toujours son téléphone à portée de main, manque cruellement d’utilité. Le téléphone sera toujours plus efficace pour traiter une information. Mais encore faut-il y avoir accès en permanence... Si tu fais partie de ces gens qui laissent leur téléphone traîner quelque part dans leur maison sans jamais se rappeler où, alors oui cette montre changera ton quotidien. Si tu es sportif, que tu nages ou cours régulièrement, le suivi d’activité (une des rares fonctions véritablement propres à la montre) est assez sympa. WatchOS 4 est d’ailleurs en net progrès, te stimulant plus régulièrement et plus intelligemment. 
Mais si comme moi tu as toujours ton tel sous le nez, le fait de regarder ton bras pour ensuite prendre ton téléphone pour interagir avec la notification fait perdre un temps fou... C’est totalement contre productif, il aurait été bien plus rapide de directement prendre le téléphone. 

Ensuite, ce qu’il faut savoir c’est que les premières versions de cette montre étaient indigentes... D’une lenteur à tuer d’ennui un Suisse. Les apps marchaient quand ça les chantait. C’était un cauchemar ! Apple, consciente de cet enfer a d’ailleurs décidé de sortir en même temps que la Series 3 une Series 1 qui apportait juste un nouveau processeur au modèle original. Une façon de reconnaître que le premier modèle n’était vraiment pas assez bon pour pouvoir être encore vendu. Y a un vrai flou d’ailleurs sur les sites d’occasion entre Series 0 (le nom donné à posteriori à la première version) et Series 1. Beaucoup de gens doivent se faire avoir, alors que le produit n’est pas du tout le même...

En tout cas avec la Series 3, que j’ai pu tester 14j, Apple arrive enfin à proposer un produit efficace. Ça ne le rendra pas forcément plus utile à ceux qui ont déjà leur tel sous le nez tout le temps. Mais au moins la montre est capable de faire ce pour quoi elle a été conçue. On ne perd plus forcément du temps à réagir depuis son petit écran, l’interface est devenue fluide et rapide. C’est très plaisant. J’en étais venu au fil du temps à ne plus me servir de ma montre que de façon passive, tant c’était pénible d’essayer d’interagir avec. Sur la Series 3 on peut enfin être un peu acteur devant cet écran.

En ce qui concerne les finitions, ça dépend beaucoup de ton style... Les modèles alu représentent l’écrasante majorité des ventes. Beaucoup de gens en sont très satisfaits. Et te diront que l’utilité du produit ne mérite pas vraiment qu’on y mette plus. 500 balles pour un écran déporté de ton téléphone et un tracker d’activité c’est probablement la meilleure équation. Ces boîtiers alu sont légers, pas trop moches, assez urbains ou sportware en fonction des combinaisons. C’est le produit de monsieur tout le monde.

De mon point de vue les modèles inox sont beaucoup plus raffinés et c’est quelque chose qui me parle et me plait. On est plus proche de l’univers des montres, elles font moins utilitaire.  Y a vraiment un côté bijou. Mais le surcoût est important, pour des caractéristiques très proches. Il faut rajouter 200€ minimum pour obtenir ces boîtiers. Qui sont plus lourds qui plus est. Et la vitre saphir, bien plus résistante aux rayures, assombrit l’écran. Il faut être sûr de savoir apprécier au quotidien la différence de qualité de finition. Et pour être complet... À la revente ces montres valent à peine plus que les modèles alu, la décote est monstrueuse.

Après... Si tu veux jouer avec les bracelets, sache qu’il est bien plus facile d’en trouver qui soient esthétiquement compatibles avec les modèles argents. Les modèles gris et noir sidéral ont toujours été pénalisés à ce niveau. Trouver un bracelet cuir Apple qui aille avec est quasiment impossible. La faute aux boucles et attaches systématiquement argent. 

Quant à la 4G... Franchement pour beaucoup de gens c’est gadget. Payer 5€ par mois pour ça me semble déraisonnable. Par contre la montre 4G ne manque pas d’intérêt. Elle a plus de stockage, un dos en céramique (que personnellement je préfère et qui s’use moins), et elle sera sans doute plus facile à revendre. La pastille rouge rend bien sur les modèles noirs en plus... [emoji6]


----------



## fousfous (22 Octobre 2017)

Vanton a dit:


> Mais si comme moi tu as toujours ton tel sous le nez, le fait de regarder ton bras pour ensuite prendre ton téléphone pour interagir avec la notification fait perdre un temps fou... C’est totalement contre productif, il aurait été bien plus rapide de directement prendre le téléphone.


Mais pourquoi tu perds ton temps à regarder ton bras aussi? Dés que tu sens la vibration il suffit juste de déverrouiller directement ton iPhone (et en plus si tu veux vraiment regarder tu peux jeter un rapide coup d'oeil pour voir juste qui t'envois un message)


----------



## Kartoffelsalat (22 Octobre 2017)

Merci pour vos avis !

@Vanton je suis passé en Apple Store ce week end et je suis d'accord avec toi, la finition inox, bien que plus lourde au poignet, mais qu'est ce qu'elle claque ! L'alu est vraiment à la ramasse si on compare !

J'ai aucune idée de la durée de vie d'un tel produit, si elle est conséquente j'passerai le pas sur cette finition ! 

Sur le bracelet, j'aimerai bien voir la finition inox+cuir noir, il doit y avoir la dose de revendeur je vais bien trouver mon bonheur au cas où celui d'apple me satisfait pas entièrement  

Concernant mon utilisation, j'ai toujours mon iPhone sur moi dans 90% du temps et les 10% restant je sais où il est, par contre j'aimerai m'en émanciper de temps en temps 
Sur le sport, j'ai commencé y'a qql temps et pour le suivi ça peut être top, je pense que ça m'aiderai grandement car en ce moment je n'ai rien de tel et ça se ressent sur ma motivation !

La 4G présenterai un avantage mais plus le temps passe plus je suis sceptique, reste à voir je sais pas 

700€ le boîtier inox (42mm bien sur) + 160€ le bracelet + 180€ des airpods je sais pas si je passe le pas encore, et certainement pas tout d'un coup ^^


----------



## Vanton (22 Octobre 2017)

fousfous a dit:


> Mais pourquoi tu perds ton temps à regarder ton bras aussi? Dés que tu sens la vibration il suffit juste de déverrouiller directement ton iPhone (et en plus si tu veux vraiment regarder tu peux jeter un rapide coup d'oeil pour voir juste qui t'envois un message)



Aaahhhh ça me rappelle des souvenirs !!! [emoji1] Nostalgie quand tu nous tiens... Plus de 2 ans déjà. 

Je répondrai comme je répondais à l’époque... À quoi bon avoir cette montre si on ne la regarde pas... ? [emoji57] Ce que tu dis c’est l’illustration parfaite de l’inutilité du produit dans certaines situations : "bah pourquoi tu regardes la montre ? Elle sert à rien, regarde directement ton tel quand elle vibre." Un téléphone qui serait parfaitement capable de vibrer tout seul... À l’époque tu répondais que le vibreur de ton 5S était bien trop sonore et que ta montre à 500€ te permettait donc d’avoir une vibration plus douce... Chère, la vibration plus douce... Et aujourd’hui ? [emoji57] Il est pas bien le Taptic Engine de ton 7 Plus ?




Kartoffelsalat a dit:


> Merci pour vos avis !
> 
> @Vanton
> J'ai aucune idée de la durée de vie d'un tel produit, si elle est conséquente j'passerai le pas sur cette finition !
> ...



Pour la durée de vie, les Series 0 sont encore parfaitement fonctionnelles. Elles pédalent complètement, mais c’était déjà le cas à leur lancement et ça aurait même eu tendance à s’améliorer au fil des mises à jour de WatchOS. Mais le matériel tient la route. Tu peux partir sur 3 ans d’utilisation sans le moindre problème. Elle ralentira peut être avec de nouvelles fonctionnalités, mais elle restera très probablement utilisable. 

La version inox noir + bracelet cuir ? On avait des photos de cette configuration je crois... Mais alors pour les retrouver sur les forums... 

Me semble que les Beats sont beaucoup moins cher que les AirPods. Quelque chose comme 90/100€ en promo.


----------



## fousfous (23 Octobre 2017)

Vanton a dit:


> Je répondrai comme je répondais à l’époque... À quoi bon avoir cette montre si on ne la regarde pas... ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En fait je sens beaucoup plus quand la montre vibre que quand c'est l'iPhone  Et j'ai l'habitude de le laisser posé sur le bureau en permanence (en gros j'ai l'iPhone avec moi seulement dehors).
Disons que ça me donne le signal quand la montre vibre d'aller voir mon iPhone pour répondre (ou pas d'ailleurs)

Et je te rassure je le regarde très souvent pour profiter des cadrans 
Aussi pour vérifier l'état de mes anneaux ^^


----------



## Kartoffelsalat (25 Octobre 2017)

J'ai une question pour n'importe lequel d'entre vous : droitier ou gaucher ? Comment portez-vous la montre ?

Je suis droitier, j'ai une mécanique chez moi et je suis incapable de la porter de la main gauche. J'essaye de m'y faire depuis 2 jours pour voir si je suis aussi borné que je le pense

Avec l'Apple Watch et la position des boutons, cela devrait être naturellement à gauche !
Pourtant j'ai demandé en Apple Store et le gars m'a bien dit "aucun problème, on peut retourner l'affichage" et faire en sorte que je la porte à la main droite avec les boutons sur la GAUCHE de la montre 

J'attends vos habitudes !


----------



## Vanton (26 Octobre 2017)

Moi je suis très classique... Je suis droitier et je la porte au bras gauche. 
Faut quand même que tu te dises que tu vas devoir intervenir dessus, avec précision. Contrairement à une vraie montre qu’on se contente le plus souvent de regarder. Est-ce que tu pourras la manipuler de la main gauche confortablement ?

Après tu peux changer de sens par la suite donc teste les différentes possibilités offertes et décide en conséquence


----------



## Macounette (26 Octobre 2017)

Dead head a dit:


> J'ai acheté l'Apple Watch série 3 GPS. Je n'ai pas opté pour la cellulaire parce que je sors toujours avec mon iPhone. La montre ne pouvant réellement remplacer le téléphone (essayez d'avoir le bras levé pendant 20 minutes, par exemple !), et la différence de prix étant importante entre la Watch cellulaire et la simple GPS, mon choix a été vite fait.
> 
> Et je suis très satisfait de cette Apple Watch, qui est utile, réactive, et dont la batterie tient vraiment le coup.


Même réponse pour moi. Ravie de mon S3 GPS alu qui a bien remplacé une S0 et étendu mon utilisation (natation notamment). Surtout, avec la S3, il est devenu possible de faire certaines choses qui "plantaient" ou étaient trop lentes sur la S0, notamment les apps tierces.



Vanton a dit:


> Moi je suis très classique... Je suis droitier et je la porte au bras gauche.


Pareil 

Sinon, oui, je la regarde régulièrement (ne serait-ce que pour avoir l'heure ). Et pendant mes entraînements. Et lorsque j'entends une chanson  et j'ai envie de savoir ce que c'est (Shazam). Et pour avoir l'heure du coucher du soleil . Et que quelqu'un m'envoie un message, je le lis toujours sur la Watch d'abord (à moins qu'il soit très long), mais je réponds systématiquement sur l'iPhone.


----------



## Dead head (26 Octobre 2017)

Je trouve pratique de répondre aux textos sur la Watch, _via_ Siri (même si le robot vocal fait des _phôte_).


----------



## Vanton (26 Octobre 2017)

Comme je déteste les fautes, pour moi c’est très très dur d’utiliser Siri... Il me rend dingue !!!


----------



## canna03 (26 Octobre 2017)

j’ai toujours ma série zéro inox ,toujours très belle ,je suis gauchère et je la mets au bras gauche ,comme toutes mes montres ,mais en fait je n’interagis que très peu avec elle vu sa lenteur . Elle me sers de montre ,me permets d’avoir mes sms et mail au travail avec l’iphone dans une autre pièce ( loin des clients ) ,un peu pour l’activité .


----------



## Macounette (27 Octobre 2017)

Dead head a dit:


> Je trouve pratique de répondre aux textos sur la Watch, _via_ Siri (même si le robot vocal fait des _phôte_).





Vanton a dit:


> Comme je déteste les fautes, pour moi c’est très très dur d’utiliser Siri... Il me rend dingue !!!


Dommage ! En anglais et allemand je trouve Siri plutôt fiable. Pas constaté de fautes particulières le peu de fois que je l'ai utilisée en français...


----------



## Vanton (27 Octobre 2017)

À une époque je m’étais amusé à poster des captures... C’était terrifiant [emoji57]


----------



## Tit_Ben (31 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour, 
Je déterre ce post car c’est l’un des plus complets que j’ai trouvé sur le forum.
J’envisage l’achat d’une AW3 cellular. 
Ce produit ne m’interessait pas du tout avec les series 0, 1 et 2, trop cher et inutile selon moi. Puis avec la sortie des airpods (dont j’envisage l’achat aussi) et de la 4G, j’y trouve un interet. Ma situation personnelle ayant changée (création d’entreprise) l’argent est un « problème » différent. 

Les usages que j’envisage sont liés à la mobilité, en 2 roues en particulier. Recevoir et envoyer des appels et SMS en mouvement via siri que j’utilise déjà avec l’iphone pour ces usages et dont je suis satisfait contrairement à certains ici. (Il faut bien épeler ce que l’on dit en bon francais et sans accent, mais dans ce cas ca marche très très bien  pour un texto)

Je pense apprécier aussi la fonction... montre !  car je sors rtop de fois l’iphone de la poche pour cela et des fois pour rien, car les notifications me font oublier pourquoi je le sors de la poche ! [emoji57]

J’utiliserai la fonction 4G quand je pars à la mer, et où le téléphone est un casse tete pour pas se le faire voler ou l’abimer (j’ai une pratique un peu spéciale de grimpe au dessus de l’eau). Et mes nouvelles fonctions me demandent d’etre joignable H24 7/7.

Je réfléchis encore à mon achat. 
Je pense commencer par les airpods, assez rapidement, meme si j’aimerai attendre le boitier Qi, car je trouve que c’est un super usage de l’induction (plus que l’iphone). 
Pour la montre je ne sais pas encore quel modèle choisir, cellular je pense que c’est sur. Boitier 42 aussi. Par contre pour la couleur/materiau je ne sais pas. 
J’aimerai un bracelet cuir apple, mais à 150 balles c’est pas donné quand meme ! Il faudrait qu’on ait le choix du bracelet à l’achat, car le modèle silicone ne me plait pas du tout (ou alors en nike). 

Pour le sport certains font autre chose que course et natation ? 
Grimpe et VTT par exemple ? Comment utiliser les fonctions santé pertinemment avec ces sports ?

Utilisez vous aussi le suivi de sommeil ? Comment ca marche ?


----------



## fousfous (31 Janvier 2018)

Alors pour le choix du bracelet si tu veux pouvoir choisir il faut te tourner vers un Watch Acier, ou alors tu peux toujours acheter un bracelet d'un fabricant tier. Tout dépend aussi de quel type de bracelet il te faut.
Par contre les bracelets cuirs ne doivent surtout pas aller dans l'eau, pour cette usage je pense que le bracelet nike est le plus adapté avec les petits trou pour faire passer l'eau et opposer moins de résistance au mouvement.

Pour utiliser les fonctions de santé il suffit juste de lancer un exercice adapté (donc vélo pour du VTT) et ensuite tout sera calculé par la montre.

Personnellement je n'utilise pas de fonction de suivi de sommeil comme je dépose la mienne sur ma table de nuit et que je ne trouve pas très bon pour la peau d'avoir la montre en permanence dessus.


----------



## corse.34 (31 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour, 

J’ajoute ma pierre à l’édifice. J’ai longtemps voulu prendre la cellular pas seulement pour la 4G car je ne suis pas chez Orange. Je voulais un boîtier inoxydable et le verre en saphyr mais ça fait chère juste pour c’est deux options. Certes la qualité est meilleure et le stockage est plus important et peut-être qu’elle tiendra plus longtemps et acceptera plus les versions de WatchOS. 

Je me suis donc rabattu sur une Apple Watch 3 GPS avec un bracelet milanais. J’ai préféré celui d’Apple même si très chère car les bracelets tiers que j’ai pu voir sont beaucoup plus grand que celui d’Apple et j’ai un poignet de fillette. 

À vrai dire je me tâte encore pour retourner l’échanger contre une Apple Watch Cellular et je garderais mon bracelet milanais. 

Quand la nouvelle version des Airpods sortira ( dans pas très longtemps d’après ce que m’a dit le vendeur) je les prendrais avec la station de recharge tout en un ( Apple Watch, iPhone et AirPods )

Le seul truc qui me retient c’est qu’ils se rendent comptent que je suis en bêta développeur et qu’ils me refusent le retour. 

Oui je sais j’aurais du réfléchir avant de mettre WatchOS en bêta. 

Je vais chercher comment enlever la version bêta. 

Si quelqu’un a la solution, je suis preneur svp. 

En herchant sur Google, j’ai vue que la seule solution était de renvoyer la montre. Du coup je ne pense pas que ça pose problème pour la retourner.


----------



## Tit_Ben (31 Janvier 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Alors pour le choix du bracelet si tu veux pouvoir choisir il faut te tourner vers un Watch Acier, ou alors tu peux toujours acheter un bracelet d'un fabricant tier. Tout dépend aussi de quel type de bracelet il te faut.
> Par contre les bracelets cuirs ne doivent surtout pas aller dans l'eau, pour cette usage je pense que le bracelet nike est le plus adapté avec les petits trou pour faire passer l'eau et opposer moins de résistance au mouvement.
> 
> Pour utiliser les fonctions de santé il suffit juste de lancer un exercice adapté (donc vélo pour du VTT) et ensuite tout sera calculé par la montre.
> ...



Je pensais deux bracelets, un pour le sport et un cuir pour la semaine.

Pour le vtt il y a strava le plus connu qui a une appli watchOS, dont j’espère qu’elle prend le rythme cardiaque, mais par exemple pour l’escalade comment fait-il pour savoir que c’est de l’escalade ? Il peut compter les metres montés ? 

Pour la nuit j’ai entendu dire que l’iphone et la montre utilisent aussi le micro, donc si tu dors pas loin de ton matos, il suit tes nuits. Quelqu’un a un usage de ces fonctions un peu cachées de l’environnement de santé ?


----------



## fousfous (1 Février 2018)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> Pour le vtt il y a strava le plus connu qui a une appli watchOS, dont j’espère qu’elle prend le rythme cardiaque, mais par exemple pour l’escalade comment fait-il pour savoir que c’est de l’escalade ? Il peut compter les metres montés ?


Bah il peut savoir tout simplement parce qu'on lui dit que l'activité sera de l'escalade, par contre je sais pas si l'application dispose de cette activité. Mais avec le baromètre et le GPS, matériellement il n'y a pas de problèmes pour compter ce que tu grimpes.


----------



## corse.34 (1 Février 2018)

corse.34 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J’ajoute ma pierre à l’édifice. J’ai longtemps voulu prendre la cellular pas seulement pour la 4G car je ne suis pas chez Orange. Je voulais un boîtier inoxydable et le verre en saphyr mais ça fait chère juste pour c’est deux options. Certes la qualité est meilleure et le stockage est plus important et peut-être qu’elle tiendra plus longtemps et acceptera plus les versions de WatchOS.
> 
> ...



Voilà Apple Watch [emoji355]️ échangée contre une cellular malgré la rayure qu’il y avait. Vivement une promo SOSH que je puisse exploiter ma montre au maximum.


----------



## Tit_Ben (1 Février 2018)

Je me pause une question 
Me confirmez vous que la watch est compatible norme Qi, et donc avec les produits IKEA ? 
Parce que je trouve ce chargeur trop bien et pas cher (a cacher de partout !)






Avez vous déjà essayé un des produits IKEA ? (Il y a des chargeurs usb et des pieds de lampes aussi )


----------



## Tit_Ben (2 Février 2018)

Vu sur youtube que ca ne marche malheureusement pas... pour l’iphone si, et pour les airpods on ne sait pas.
C’est nul de pas avoir d’infos et date de sortie pour ces airpods 2, je ne sais pas ce qu’ils font apple avec ces annonces de fin d’année (air charger , home pod ) c’est totalement flou, meme si les news macg donnent des indices : corrections des bugs et amélioration des produits pour éviter les badbuzz ; c’est nul de faire envie pendant 6 mois sur un pauvre produit présenté en loozdé sur une keenote !


----------



## fousfous (6 Février 2018)

Tit_Ben a dit:


> Vu sur youtube que ca ne marche malheureusement pas... pour l’iphone si, et pour les airpods on ne sait pas.
> C’est nul de pas avoir d’infos et date de sortie pour ces airpods 2, je ne sais pas ce qu’ils font apple avec ces annonces de fin d’année (air charger , home pod ) c’est totalement flou, meme si les news macg donnent des indices : corrections des bugs et amélioration des produits pour éviter les badbuzz ; c’est nul de faire envie pendant 6 mois sur un pauvre produit présenté en loozdé sur une keenote !


Bah tu peux remercier les journalistes qui font tout un foin au moindre petit défaut complètement mineur et qui crient au scandale.
Mais sinon il me semble que la série 3 ça peut fonctionner.


----------

